# Question about TV coverage



## Walrus (4 August 2012)

Sorry, numpty question.

I really want to watch the dressage from the last 2 days but I cannot find it anywhere; iplayer, bbc website etc. I can find Charlotte's test as a stand alone clip but no one else.

I have Freeview which (I didn't realise) means I don't get 21 channels of Olympics I don't think (thank's BBC) so I'm a bit confused (and not very tecchie!) - I thought the BBC has guaranteed coverage of all events?

Thanks


----------



## jaquelin (4 August 2012)

I THINK you can find it on BBC website on PC or laptop, but it's a bit of a hunt. Go to BBC site, then go to Olympic coverage, then find Equestrian coverage & then see if you can find dressage under catch up. I saw all of the x-c this way on my PC. Like you I have only Freeview. Have a go, good luck!


----------



## LizzieJ (4 August 2012)

Unfortunately there just isn't enough band width on freeview, it's not really the BBCs fault, they have made every channel online though but I guess they can't have it all on iplayer  it might be on later though  The only thing on the equestrian bit atm is the last day of eventing.

If you're near me I recorded it on sky!


----------



## philamena (4 August 2012)

It's one of the links on here: "Dujardin sets Olympic record".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/sports/equestrian

The entire live streams of every event every day are on the BBC website. If it's not been clipped out and promoted on its own link (like Charlotte's has) then just go to the day it was live and at the bottom of the viewing screen is a little yellow bar with 'chapter' numbers on where the BBC bods have helpfully bookmarked the GB performances so you don't have to wade through the whole lot to find them. Hover over each of the chapter numbers and you'll see what you'll get if you click on it.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2012)

The Eurovision website has everything on http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012


----------



## philamena (4 August 2012)

BUt if you want the BBC to know how popular horse sports are so they SHOW MORE OF THEM MORE OFTEN(!), the way to show them is by heaviest possible traffic to the BBC coverage of them! They count every single hit and view, so we have a chance to send a message here if we all use their site ;-)


----------



## Kat (4 August 2012)

Depends whether it works on your computer though, I can't use BBC streaming at work but can use Eurovision.


----------

